# SV Accesories



## nutt (Nov 8, 2019)

So I need weights,
I went to Ace for SS ball bearings and all they had were chrome plated ones. I have read that the chrome ones will pit/rust and go to pot if used just a few times, if you have used any what has your experience been?

Or is a rack the best way to go(for the big container)?In my mind it would behoove me to have both but the rack takes up space, so this is a negative.
What do you all prefer to use most often??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a rack that I got from the kitchen storage area at Lowes . It's for storing  sheet pans , but fits my container . Works great . As far as storage ,,, I store it in the container . So don't take up any more space .


----------



## nutt (Nov 8, 2019)

Oh ya that makes total sense! Just keep it in the container  
‘Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a rack and weights...  The weights are better I think... you just put them in the bag....   I use the silicone covered weights...  Amazon has some...  I think they are4 or 5 oz. weights..  they work really good....


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm too cheap to buy weights, I just toss a plate or bowl on top of the food to keep in down.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2019)

If I get all the air out of the bag I have never had a problem with it floating!
Al


----------



## forktender (Nov 9, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> If I get all the air out of the bag I have never had a problem with it floating!
> Al


I'm very new to this method of cooking, I've had two floaters and two sinkers.


----------



## Princeau99 (Nov 10, 2019)

Every Pork butt I've done has been a floater.


----------

